# Suorin Drop Cartridges



## Carnival (30/5/18)

Hi guys,

Anyone have stock of the Suorin Drop cartridges?

@KieranD will you be getting more in soon?


----------



## Amir (30/5/18)

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/suorin-drop-cartridge/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

Thank you! @Amir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (30/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Thank you! @Amir



You're most welcome


----------



## KieranD (30/5/18)

our shipment is being held by the CBCU department at customs. Been a 3 week thing now but we do have another order on the way


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

KieranD said:


> our shipment is being held by the CBCU department at customs. Been a 3 week thing now but we do have another order on the way



Oh wow! I'll hang on and wait for you guys to receive them.  Thanks for letting me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

